# Help..Setting up Rome 390 Boss Bindings



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Waiting for some rome pros to come in and help you out, but it looks pretty centered on the boot to me. You may wanna push the heel hoop in and bump out the toe ramp a little more to offset. The boot will still be centered abd your toestrap wont be maxed (it actually looks pretty good to me).

The one thing that's a little weird, and I haven't ridden romes in a year, but your ankle strap, if that's cranked down, needs to be adjusted. 

There are a LOT of teeth showing on that ladder.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

If you are wondering if you can make you boots fit better somehow, then there is a good chance you can't. I had the same problem and just ended up returning mine for flux dmcc lights.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

okay, number 1, put your foot in your boot first. It won't change much for the toe strap but will for the ankle strap (since you will tighten the boot down).
Next, your toe strap seems fine. on the ladder it seems cranked down fine. Your boot is on the large end of the scale so you have to max the strap out. It looks fine to me.
Your ankle strap seems too small though. I hope you can push it out a few adjustment holes more. Get it so the ratchet buckles down to the same length of ladder showing as the toe strap pictured.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Whoops, I thought his foot was in the boot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks more like you need to just center the toe/heel ramp than anything else.


----------

